# Women's Day



## rustyb42 (May 29, 2006)

Today is Women's Day at BB
I am teeing off at 1
on a normal day when you tee off at 1 you are finished by a quarter to 4

however today I suspect it will take until around 6. Basically because women are slow, bad at golf, stop and have a chat after every hole

and most importantly they won't allow Juveniles through


----------



## theogolf (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow...nice generalization. I'd be careful painting all women with the same brush. I'm a woman, and I play nine holes in about an hour and fifteen minutes.

I'm always having to play through groups of men who think they're all Tiger Woods. They wait until people are off the green in order to hit their second shot on a par 5. Then the dribble it out 150 yards and have to take a third shot. I hit 250 off the tee, and generally they don't hit that far, so I stand on the tee waiting for them to make their second shot. They let their ego get in the way of being polite and efficient players.

If you want to play through a group, there are polite ways to ask to do so. If it's really a problem, ask your course ranger. Considering the fact you play at the Old Course regularly, I'm sure the course is well attended.


----------



## theogolf (Jul 25, 2006)

By the way, if you want to play a round, I think you'd find that not all women are "bad at golf". My handicap is actually lower than yours, and I'm far from the best woman player I know.


----------

